# support groups in ventura county or santa barbara county



## whale888 (Mar 3, 2008)

hello,
does anyone know if there are any support groups in these counties or maybe somebody would like to start one. I just don't have enough courage to do it, but i would like to join one. 
Thanks.


----------



## whale888 (Mar 3, 2008)

i guess i'm the only one with SA here then... :sigh 
that sucks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

your not the only one with SA im sure of that...
most of us are around  have you tried search on other topics here at SAS?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey. I'm from SB too! I thought I was the only one, so it's nice to know there is at least one other. Have you had any luck finding support groups since posting?


----------



## Paul2200 (Jun 28, 2004)

Any groups here? By any chance near UCSB? hehe


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It doesn't seem like it, unfortunately. I would try to help set one up, but I'm heading back to school pretty soon. Good luck finding a group in the future though!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

found this on meetup.com
http://shyness.meetup.com/136/ ( Simi Valley, CA )


----------

